# Bicycle Guide Oct1989 Master Review



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

This is a Master review by Bicycle Guide October 1989.
I have other old reviews, 

Jelle Nijdam's (Wordperfect) Master Light, 
Giorgio Furlan's (Ariostea) Carbitubo, 
Eddy Merckx's Hour Record Colnago, 
Winning Magazine's Bititan review, 
"old" Road Bike Action Oct 1994 Team Mengoni Master Light review
Bicycle Guide Dec 1994 Master Light vs. Bititan review (available another thread)
_Please, if I have infringed any copyright laws, inform me and I will delete the scan images. My intention is to share yester-years' reviews with other Colnago fans._


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

kindly post the Bititan review ........


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool...expensive for the time. 3K for a Super Record equipped bike...for comparison, I bought a Guerciotti SLX Athena for $1300 in 1989.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Winning Magazine BiTitan Review*

1Cebu, here is a scan of the BiTitan Review. Cheers.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I have attached the review below.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Stumbled upon this post only now. Thanks for posting, I have an example of each of these frames. I really miss Bicycle Guide, and still kick myself for throwing out my entire collection many years ago.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

nice read.


----------



## cossington (Jan 29, 2003)

Many thanks for posting these. Given the desirability of these (now retro) frames they will exist for quite a while to come, so it is really interesting to see how they were originally reviewed and regarded.

In the world of classic cars, old magazine reviews are sometimes compiled into book form, and it is fascinating how the models evolve and improve. 

Fascinating reading.

David


----------

